# Salt water infection.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep that's what I'm told.Ive been in n the hospital almond 2 weeks with iv meds.Drs says 4-5 more weeks.Has anyone ever dealt with a saltwater infection.Constant pain agony frustration bad food.Thanks for prayers.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Dang dude what is it? Not Vibro I assume .... some kind of staff infection? How did it start?
Hope you get over it soon


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Painful swelling just about overnight.The orginal issue started March 2015.Dont want to get into too much detail.Cannot pinpoint a trip or an incident when it happened.I know it's my r hand and I'm left handed so I hold the fish with my r hand and fellet knife with my left hand.I may have cleaned my last fish.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Yikes BK, will toss up a few prayers for ya.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow! I always jumped into the salt water to cure my skin infections. Bad news when swimming in closed in bays though. Just a little cut can get really bad. Always carry a disinfectant when fishing and if it a cuts starts turning red beeline it to a Dr. Hear about several people a year here in the Rockport area getting a small cut and being rushed to the hospital a few hours latter.
Hope you get better real soon.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Ruben, there are thousands of strains of bacteria in salt and fresh water. No telling what it could have been, if that it was caused it. Hate to see you in this situation. 

I have had a couple of non-fishing related injuries take me off the water for a couple of months. That was tough. I know that you are going crazy.

Has your doctor consulted with some other doctors that specialize in infectious disease? Sometimes it takes several minds to come up with something that will work.

We have never met but I have been watching your posts for a long time and feel like I already know you. I would enjoy taking you out when you are well. We fish many of the same areas.

You will make it through this just hang in there.

Jerry aka: Shallow


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Prayers Sent Ruben. Hope you get well soon!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

*Mycobacterium marinum?*


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

shallowminded said:


> Ruben, there are thousands of strains of bacteria in salt and fresh water. No telling what it could have been, if that it was caused it. Hate to see you in this situation.
> 
> I have had a couple of non-fishing related injuries take me off the water for a couple of months. That was tough. I know that you are going crazy.
> 
> ...


yes very well know infectious disease doctor in the Houston Medical Center area.3Drs have put together my iv regiment.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Gosh I hope you get better sooner than 7 weeks.Hearing your story makes all my aches and pains seem so Mickey Mouse.Hang tough dude!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WOW! That's a very long time in the hospital. Hope they get it pinned down this time


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

What a Nightmare! Praying you get better soon..


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Keeping you in my prayers BK. Get healed up soon and just wear some gloves when you clean your fish or make the person that goes fishing with you clean them. Best of luck my friend. Let me know if I can help in anyway. You have my number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

You will be kept in our prayers. Hang in there!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Dang! I was only in the hospital 3 days when I had my kidney with a cancerous tumor removed. I feel for you. Prayers sent.Get well soon!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll tell you what mr Reuben, you'll never have to clean another fish again, I'll gladly put you in my boat at no expense and clean ALL of your fish, you just gotta show me those secret spots of yours  seriously though, hope you get to feeling better brother


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> yes very well know infectious disease doctor in the Houston Medical Center area.3Drs have put together my iv regiment.


My experience in life has caused me to really respect the medical profession as a whole. Your case is obviously tricky, but have faith.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that sir. I'm praying for better health for you.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My prayers are with you. I am very sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sounds like you've been dealing with this horrible mess to long. Prayers sent for a good recovery.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I hope you've got some good nurses tending you....

Sent up for you man.

PM sent


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Praying for you bro.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up brother man, God will heal you and you will prevail.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about how much time you will have to stay in the Hospital. The Good news, if any, is that they have identified the issue.

I don't know if anyone remembers me posting about Charles Salbatura back in June but he had the same thing on his left leg. It took quite a while to diagnose but once they did, they were able to apply the correct Antibiotics and get him fixed up. It did take a while though.

I pray for a quicker recovery for you and your family.

God Bless!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

prayers up that they finally get you back in top shape!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about all this.

Prayers up for you, bud.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

This really sucks, hang in there


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your problem, Reuben... Sounds like a deep infection but hope the Docs have picked the right antibiotic combo to get you back on your feet.

Gonna put the link below on here as info for all the rest of the fishermen reading the post. I've used one of these fiber/steel gloves for cleaning fish for decades and they really are a help. Stainless steel mesh leaves them flexible but good protection against slicing wounds.. They can be punctured by small pointed objects but sure make fileting fish a lot easier...and safer... Good addition to anyone's tackle box IMHO... Think I got mine from Academy..but Amazon makes it easier...LOL

Praying for a quick recovery for you....

http://www.amazon.com/Rapala-BPFGL-...452358108&sr=8-1&keywords=fish+cleaning+glove


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang Ruben...I thought I had it bad. I'm on a daily 750 ml of some iv antibiotic (Levofloxacin) that I have to do here at home for a couple more weeks. At first they told me Id have to stay in the horsepistol for 15 days and I told them I'd rather die. They finally saw it my way and came up with a plan where I'd have to go to the HP daily instead and I still said that's BS. I told them there has to be a home way this can be done and they finally saw the light. Freakin doctors.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

And get this....they are not even sure I really need it. One of my blood cultures started growin something but they said it could have just been a contaminated sample! I may be doing all this for NOTHING! I am a little POed at these fools from Victoria. We will find out in the next couple days if they are right or wrong.

Sorry bout crying my problem on your thread man. God loves us and I'll be praying for you.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd for sure get a second opinion. Not Victoria, but Pt. Lavaca x'rayed me and said I was fine. Next day I get a call that a radiologist had reviewed my xray and had a broken collar bone and needed to see an orthopedist.I did and it was in fact broken.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I'd for sure get a second opinion. Not Victoria, but Pt. Lavaca x'rayed me and said I was fine. Next day I get a call that a radiologist had reviewed my xray and had a broken collar bone and needed to see an orthopedist.I did and it was in fact broken.


That's why I wanted to get released from down there and get back to Houston. Get this, they didn't want to release me even though my doctors here in H-town were ready to sign off and get me home. That's why I'm a little angry with them. Like I said, in the next few days my doctors will know for sure and we'll go with what they say.

There is only ONE REASON they didn't want to release me and it's green colored.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> That's why I wanted to get released from down there and get back to Houston. Get this, they didn't want to release me even though my doctors here in H-town were ready to sign off and get me home. That's why I'm a little angry with them. Like I said, in the next few days my doctors will know for sure and we'll go with what they say.
> 
> There is only ONE REASON they didn't want to release me and it's green colored.


Sorry to hear about your problem but I bet you were sure glad they saved your butt when you first saw them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bubba I hope you get better quick. I really don't think a person can live long on hospital food


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem but I bet you were sure glad they saved your butt when you first saw them.


Oh there's no doubt about that. I told all of them, from all the nurses to most of the doctors that I considered them angels on my shoulders and that I'm sure they are not paid near what they are worth.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dang Ruben, hope you get better soon. If you need anything just give me a shout Im pretty close.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Thanks Zietgast.*

For the great pic to brighten up my cell


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes the food is awefull.I walk the hallways for exercise and will NOT let this crush my spirit.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Prayers and wish for luck in getting better!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Keep your chin up and get out of there as soon as you can bro.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Let us know where you are Brother. I can't imagine bein in a HP for that long. We will come and see you.
Paul


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Let us know where you are Brother. I can't imagine bein in a HP for that long. We will come and see you.
> Paul


Let's go Monday evening Paul...I know which cell block he is being chained to.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Let's go Monday evening Paul...I know which cell block he is being chained to.


That day is spoda be full of me being dealing with doctors and such. I would much rather go see Rueben and bring him a prayer,,,,trust me. I sure hope I get some good news on my predicament on that day.

Rueben please keep your spirits up. I know that sittin in there can get mighty stressfull and bring on thoughts of despair.
Like I said, I can't imagine. But then again, I can.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Hope everything gets better soon, you trying to break my record of being in the hospital? Let me know where you are at & will come visit.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

You get well Ruben


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Being somewhat of an old timer, I remember the days when many of us thought that a good dose of saltwater on an open wound was a good thing. Thank goodness we now know better. Hope you heel quickly( which is the prescribed outcome for God's People) and keep us posted regarding this mystery bacteria, virus, or whatever it is.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Luv Ya Bro...


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> That day is spoda be full of me being dealing with doctors and such. I would much rather go see Rueben and bring him a prayer,,,,trust me. I sure hope I get some good news on my predicament on that day.
> 
> Rueben please keep your spirits up. I know that sittin in there can get mighty stressfull and bring on thoughts of despair.
> Like I said, I can't imagine. But then again, I can.


I have a prayer meeting with lifelong friends of one of ours who has bladder cancer. I will be sending prayers also for you and all others who are on this 2cool team. 
Hang in there. Jesus never denied anyone who asked for his healing touch and I am standing in the gap for all those who need him now.
Almost seems like there is an attack on 2 many 2coolers these days and I will be praying for all those who have needs. I'm nobody special but neither were the thieves who were crucified with Him 2000 years ago.
Prayer power in numbers can work wonders no matter what the Doctors might say.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> I have a prayer meeting with lifelong friends of one of ours who has bladder cancer. I will be sending prayers also for you and all others who are on this 2cool team.
> Hang in there. Jesus never denied anyone who asked for his healing touch and I am standing in the gap for all those who need him now.
> Almost seems like there is an attack on 2 many 2coolers these days and I will be praying for all those who have needs. I'm nobody special but neither were the thieves who were crucified with Him 2000 years ago.
> Prayer power in numbers can work wonders no matter what the Doctors might say.
> ...


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Hang in there, BK. last time I was "incarcerated", the nurses told me to help myself to the Popsicles they kept in the freezer down the hall. It was the only thing they didn't charge me for, and it provided a welcome distraction a couple of times a day. Hope there is a similar freezer near you!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Ruben, I am glad to hear that the doctors have identified the source of your problems. I do hate to hear that you will be in the hospital for such a length of time, but am glad they are taking care of your illness. 

Just like other folks have said up here, you can come down to Sargent and jump on my boat anytime. The only you got to do is net my fish. lol joking.

I said a prayer prior to writing this post and I prayed for a blessing for continued strength and faith, I also asked the Heavenly Father bless the doctors with a true and and correct treatment for your recovery and to comfort your family. Amen to you Brother.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I hope you get well soon. this could be some bad stuff. Don't let this keep you from the water again. Prayers sent for a quick recovery!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayer sent Rubin


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Not much change still a lot of pain on r hand hard to type with one hand thanks for well wishes n prayers.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Wishing you a quick and complete recovery, BK


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Hang in there Ruben, you are in my prayers. Keep you head up! You will make it through this!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent, theres a man that owns the texaco convenience store near me on broadway here that is battling the same thing he got awhile back .got a cut on his ankle while crabbing. i got mrsa at utmb years ago when i went there for a flu problem that they were going to run iv antibiotics for a couple days when i got it, went into a coma about 45 days and they said they were pumping 7 different antibiotics in me, was a long road from there that was 2001, was in that hospital 6 months dealing with soars on my body going though *Hyperbaric *everyday etc,,! and still dealing with stuff from what happen then


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Hang in there. It must be frustrating. In my mind, going to the hospital= get better immediately. I guess this shows that the bacteria living in our waters can be a bear, even with antibiotics and hospital care. When I think about how careless I have been with cuts/puncture wounds while wading...
I hate to bring up this debate again...but... does anybody know what the best preventive care for a wound in salt water is?? I've heard read lots of opinions on this, but is there consensus among doctors on this?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

jesco said:


> I hate to bring up this debate again...but... does anybody know what the best preventive care for a wound in salt water is??


Yes...Stay out of it!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Take up bass fishing...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Dressing change*

This am


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

jesco said:


> Hang in there. It must be frustrating. In my mind, going to the hospital= get better immediately. I guess this shows that the bacteria living in our waters can be a bear, even with antibiotics and hospital care. When I think about how careless I have been with cuts/puncture wounds while wading...
> I hate to bring up this debate again...but... does anybody know what the best preventive care for a wound in salt water is?? I've heard read lots of opinions on this, but is there consensus among doctors on this?


Sell boat motor n trailer take up cooking.I may be done fishing just not sure yet just want to heal.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> Sell boat motor n trailer take up cooking.I may be done fishing just not sure yet just want to heal.


Don't think like that. You will never be done fishing. Never, never, never, give up. Your gonna get through this, but it will take some time. The fish ain't going nowhere, and when your done healing we can go catch them together.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

THIS^^^!!! Ruben hang tough my friend!!
:texasflag


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers sent for you Ruben! Let me know if you need anything 
K


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> Don't think like that. You will never be done fishing. Never, never, never, give up. Your gonna get through this, but it will take some time. The fish ain't going nowhere, and when your done healing we can go catch them together.


Yes sir. Patience brother they have finally identified the infection. Let the Lord, doctors, and medicine do the work. Praying for you.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

bubbas kenner said:


> This am


WTH? That looks like an eye from some movie monster.

Get better soon man.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

That happened while fishing from a boat or wading?


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Local guide also has an infection like that on his hand. Happened this summer after he pulled a hook out of it and continued to get worse. Dr said he will be down until June if he gets to fish again at all.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers up dude. That pic on the dressing change was...well ugly. Hope you are out sooner than later.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't realize that infections related to salt water fishing can be this tenacious. But I'm sure that there aren't very many 2-Cooler that are ready to quit fishing because of this risk. So what should we do if we realize that we just got a nick or cut while fishing or fish cleaning? Does an immediate cleaning of the spot, pour on hydrogen peroxide, and apply something like Neosporin make a difference? Just trying to get some ideas posted up so other 2-Coolers might avoid the suffering that Ruben is going through.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Trying to inject a bit-o-fun...

How do you spell your name BK?

Ruben
Rueben
Rubin

Or Bubba?

I have you in my phone as Ruben but that doesn't mean I shouldn't call you Mr.'s Kenner.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> I didn't realize that infections related to salt water fishing can be this tenacious. But I'm sure that there aren't very many 2-Cooler that are ready to quit fishing because of this risk. So what should we do if we realize that we just got a nick or cut while fishing or fish cleaning? Does an immediate cleaning of the spot, pour on hydrogen peroxide, and apply something like Neosporin make a difference? Just trying to get some ideas posted up so other 2-Coolers might avoid the suffering that Ruben is going through.


The infection that Ruben has isn't necessarily associated with saltwater. You have a far better chance of being exposed to it by picking up a can of dog food at Pet Co that was stocked by some kid that didn't wash his hands after messing with a fish tank, than handling saltwater fish. If you alter your skin integrity the best thing to do is immediately clean with Hibiclens or a 50 / 50 mixture of bleach / water. Most people don't wash their hands nearly enough, especially after returning from public places. I'm a germ-o-phobe being a RN for 22 years and most would think my routine as OCD. I buy economy size bottles of anti-bacterial soap!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I wasn't familiar with Hibiclens so I did a quick search. Found this blurb. Seem like it is some great stuff. Expensive ... but great:

ADVANTAGES
.
1. The active ingredient, chlorhexidine gluconate, is the ideal antiseptic skin cleanser - the "gold standard" in the opinion of numerous medical people. According to all available literature on the internet, a 2% solution kills a broad spectrum of micro-bacteria on contact. The chemical has a positive charge and binds to bacteria that is negatively charged. This electrical action weakens and disintegrates the bacterial cell membrane wall, thus destroying the organism. Because human and animal tissues are also negatively charge, the agent binds to the skin for the next five to six hours. As a result, the affected area inhibits bacterial growth.
. . . The antiseptic properties only affect organisms on the skin. ANTIMICROBIAL AGENTS AND CHEMOTHERAPY's "Penetration of Chlorhexidine into Human Skin" reported "poor penetration of chlorhexidine into skin following 2 min. and 30 min. exposures to chlorhexidine was observed."
.
2. Its effective antiseptic action was demonstrated in one medical study with chronically ill children. Daily bathing with the stuff reduced bacterial growth by 35%


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The infection that Ruben has isn't necessarily associated with saltwater. You have a far better chance of being exposed to it by picking up a can of dog food at Pet Co that was stocked by some kid that didn't wash his hands after messing with a fish tank, than handling saltwater fish. If you alter your skin integrity the best thing to do is immediately clean with Hibiclens or a 50 / 50 mixture of bleach / water. Most people don't wash their hands nearly enough, especially after returning from public places. I'm a germ-o-phobe being a RN for 22 years and most would think my routine as OCD. I buy economy size bottles of anti-bacterial soap!


Nothing wrong with that. The guys I work with don't wash after deuce dropping much less hittin the urinal...and this is an office environment.
I guess that could make the antibiotics actually work??

I have slowly become a germ-o-phobe as well. Wifey buys those big bottles too.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

OnedayScratch said:


> Trying to inject a bit-o-fun...
> 
> How do you spell your name BK?
> 
> ...


Ruben


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

OnedayScratch said:


> Nothing wrong with that. The guys I work with don't wash after deuce dropping much less hittin the urinal...and this is an office environment.
> I guess that could make the antibiotics actually work??
> 
> I have slowly become a germ-o-phobe as well. Wifey buys those big bottles too.


A dog sphincter is cleaner than public door handles, elevator control panels, or shopping carts.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Chuck06R1 said:


> WTH? That looks like an eye from some movie monster.
> 
> Get better soon man.


Exactly what I was thinking

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Most people don't wash their hands nearly enough, especially after returning from public places. I'm a germ-o-phobe being a RN for 22 years and most would think my routine as OCD.


I really agree with this, and offer some strange reasoning. A long time ago I got a job in a refinery. To get along with and be accepted by co-workers, everyone needed to wash their hands _really_ often. This was supposedly due to the things in a refinery that may be carcinogens or whatever, in addition to typical bathrooms and general nasty. After working there a few years, I realized I was not getting colds or sinus infections as often as before working there. I think just decent hygiene was the reason, and of course have continued the practice.


----------



## BigFishinTank (May 30, 2015)

Hand Washing is the KEY gentlemen and Ladies. CDC recommends using hand sanitizer if hands are not visibly soiled. That of course is for healthcare providers. I've been an RN for 11 years, and I can vouch for what WhiteBass just said. Washing your hands prevents the spread of untold numbers of germs and bugs. I keep Hibiclens on the boat, a good sized bottle of peroxide and a nice bottle of hand sanitizer. I like catching fish not colds!
:texasflag


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

My gosh! I'm sorry to hear that you're going through this. That looks so painful.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Bubbas Kenner, give us any update on how you're doing if you don't mind. Hope you're improving.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> A dog sphincter is cleaner than public door handles, elevator control panels, or shopping carts.


And dogs still Rub their arse on the carpet....

Get well Bubba !!!!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> A dog sphincter is cleaner than public door handles, elevator control panels, or shopping carts.


Nobody licks door handles clean.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Was out eating one time and saw something in my sons pocket. Picked up the pink urinal scent thing and put it in his pocket... Still aok

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> Nobody licks door handles clean.


Tru Dat Bro...Even fat dogs that haven't been able to lap their balloon knot for many years are still cleaner...Jus Sayin...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*Hello*

How are things going Ruben? Hope you are comfortable. Still have you in my prayers.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

As do I ! Some people get off subject easily, but I think they mean well!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Dick Hanks said:


> I wasn't familiar with Hibiclens so I did a quick search. Found this blurb. Seem like it is some great stuff. Expensive ... but great:
> 
> ADVANTAGES
> .
> ...


I made my own just to have around. When diluting this amount will last me a lifetime. http://www.amazon.com/Chlorhexidine-Horses-Dogs-One-Gallon/dp/B000HHNZVW


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thought about you yesterday Bro...Looked up & saw this...Knew you are gonna be OK...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Still hospitalized doing iv antibiotics and theropy on my r hand.I have faith family n friends helping me through this.I walk the halls every morning for some cardio.Thanks again for well wishes n prayers.Hand is healing very slow.The food mostly sux am down to 200 lbs.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hang in there Ruben...I chatted with your ID doc yesterday morning & he is pleased with your progress...He was very concerned in the beginning...


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just checking in on Ruben.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Get well bro.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Still in here really loosing my mind maybe home next week.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Stay strong buddy! We're praying for you.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bubbas kenner said:


> Still in here really loosing my mind maybe *home next week*.


that's great news...feel so much better just being home


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

still sending up prayers for you!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Still in here really loosing my mind maybe home next week.


Mama Thompson from Thompson bait camp came in today to get a bedcover for her new truck. I told her about you. That being your favorite place to put in. She is saying a prayer for you and might tried to PM you. Get well brother if you need to talk sometime you have my number. I tried calling you today but figured cell might be off.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

x2



POC Fishin' Gal said:


> still sending up prayers for you!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

WOW...hang in there, Dude!!!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Still keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I think about you often when reading all the threads. Your posts have always been the ones that I went to first. We fish many of the same areas.

I know that this has probably been one of the most difficult times of your life but you have stayed strong. Keep on fighting. 

When you are ready to get back on the water, I would be proud to take you on my boat. Just show up with your favorite rod. Everything else is covered. Just pm me when ready. Maybe Trinity will be back on. I know a couple of spots.

Regards
Shallow


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

shallowminded said:


> Thanks for the update. I think about you often when reading all the threads. Your posts have always been the ones that I went to first. We fish many of the same areas.
> 
> I know that this has probably been one of the most difficult times of your life but you have stayed strong. Keep on fighting.
> 
> ...


Good man!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> still sending up prayers for you!


Me too! Your are going to be well soon!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Was gonna discharge yesterday but been dealing with a kidney stone to big to pass having it broke up at park plaza hospital Monday am.My hand is much better thanks for prayers and concerns.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You just can not catch a break...Hope they give you lots of happy meds to get this done.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The pain from the stones will be gone soon. We're all thankful to hear that they were/are going to discharge you soon. That's great news to wake up to.

I'm sure you'll be weak after so long in the hospital, but get somebody to take you for a boat ride. Have a look at the water, and breathe the air. It'll help bring you back.


----------

